# Front flips before perfecting 360s?



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> The last couple of years i have been putting a much bigger effort into snowboarding, and i am seeing progression in some of my tricks. Can pretty much do 360s on 10 footer jumps, but watching a video of the jump is embarrassing (arms everywhere, not tucking knees, no prewinding).
> 
> So i started watching tutorials on youtube, and of course one vid led to another and suddenly i am watching front flip (tamedog?) tutorials and thinking "i want to try that!" (seems much less dangerous than backflips, and at 34 i dont want to risk my mobility over a trick).
> 
> ...



Never done one myself but most people recommended learning them on deep pow days because you will land on you head when learning. Also the risk of breaking your board as well.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah i read that post a few down about breaking boards. This is my first decent board too (K2 Parkstar) so dont really want to break it

Landing on my head also sounds not very fun. In the vids it looked more like he was crouched over (and hence would just land/roll off the back if he fell), but hearing that makes me think I might just skip them. Having said that, i am going to Hokkaido this weekend, and supposedly they are having massive snow dumps at the moment...


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

I haven't tried them but they do look cool and sound fun.... Takes the worry out of breaking your board if you're practicing in powder.... Dial it in, then the risk of breaking your board should diminish.....just a thought


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

Best advice I can give is to do learn them off a jump/takeoff with no lip. Kinda like jumping off trail from a cat track. This way it really forces you to nollie; and if you're dropping into a steeper run, the fall doesn't hurt as much since its steep. A good trick to frontflips is to do a quick tailpress right before you start your nollie. It gets your body into a rocking motion and makes it feel more natural. And remember to suck your legs up once you take off! Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

Best of luck...I plan on trying them this weekend. Only been boarding for about a month and a half. Good idea? No...but I'm athletic and can do it without the board, so what the hell...


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. If i find a good spot for it, I will try to get the wife to record some videos in the hopes that i actually land something.

There was a run i did last weekend with a little lip that literally launched off into a 40 degree slope of waist high powder. I just did a straight air off it the first time to gauge the landing, but the 30 minute effort of climbing up the 3m powder slope meant i didnt want to try again. That would have been PERFECT.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Tamedogs...don't want to scare you out of doing them but if you dont come all the way around, it tends to hurt a bit.

There's a lot of energy that goes into rolling into a tamedog - if you don't fully commit to the flip and/or get enough pop you're essentially tomahawking the lower half of you body into the ground. Too much and you're bashing your head and/or torso. 

Keep in mind, this is just my opinion - I've tried them before and can do them somewhat consistently but def do it into soft stuff first. I coach and my kids love the idea of this trick but I've seen too many get slammed because they don't huck enough or they huck too much.

I found doing them off a knuckle to a medium to large-sized jump is helpful (obviously, during a less busy time so you're not snaking anyone's run if you're in a jump line). There's usually enough of a drop off, plus its easy to time it - just roll hard as your nose gets to the "edge" of the knuckle.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the warnings. Wife took a look at one of the tutorial videos and just said, dont come crying to me if you put out your shoulder. Of course i wear a helmet, but no other crash pads. 

I think i am only going to try them if i find a nice powder drop off. I still have my 360s to neaten up anyway.

Having a wife who loves snowboarding is both a blessing and a curse. I get to spend money on it and we go every weekend, but that means its hard to go on my own with other more competent friends that would Gee me up to do tricks like this. 
Instead i constantly get the voice of reason and safety "dont drop off that", "are you sure you want to risk that?", "you jumped off that edge, find your own way back up" lol


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

tokyo_dom said:


> Thanks for the warnings. Wife took a look at one of the tutorial videos and just said, dont come crying to me if you put out your shoulder. Of course i wear a helmet, but no other crash pads.
> 
> I think i am only going to try them if i find a nice powder drop off. I still have my 360s to neaten up anyway.
> 
> ...


Well said, well said :eusa_clap:


----------

